# Telling a non-believer in outward covenant that they are in



## rembrandt (May 14, 2004)

Would it be inappropriate to tell someone (a child or teenager) who has not yet accepted Christ personally, who is a part of the visible church and has believing parants, that they are in covenant with God? 

Should we make an arguement to an unbeliever in the church (who is not opposed to truth, but is submissive to the church) that they should repent and believe because they are in covenant with God?

Of course this is not the way to go about evangelizing lost members of the church ordinarily. But, if it is true that they are in covenant outwardly, should we argue that they should be in covenant inwardly because they are outwardly?

If the OT prophets argued this way, can we? 

(please, if you do not subscribe to CT, do not answer)
Rembrandt


----------



## luvroftheWord (May 15, 2004)

What does it mean to be in the covenant &quot;outwardly&quot;? Is there a caste system in the covenant?


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 15, 2004)

[quote:d9a1ff0374][i:d9a1ff0374]Originally posted by rembrandt[/i:d9a1ff0374]
Would it be inappropriate to tell someone (a child or teenager) who has not yet accepted Christ personally, who is a part of the visible church and has believing parants, that they are in covenant with God? [/quote:d9a1ff0374]

S: Absolutely; because , they are!

[quote:d9a1ff0374] Should we make an arguement to an unbeliever in the church (who is not opposed to truth, but is submissive to the church) that they should repent and believe because they are in covenant with God?[/quote:d9a1ff0374]

An unbeliever? Are you referrng to someone whom is not connected federally? A new church attender?

[quote:d9a1ff0374]Of course this is not the way to go about evangelizing lost members of the church ordinarily. But, if it is true that they are in covenant outwardly, should we argue that they should be in covenant inwardly because they are outwardly?[/quote:d9a1ff0374]

If they are children of believing members or are members, yes. Otherwise, they sshould be typically evangelized.

If the OT prophets argued this way, can we? 

(please, if you do not subscribe to CT, do not answer)
Rembrandt [/quote]


----------

